# Third Year And Gpa



## sonyasheikh (Apr 10, 2014)

hi i am a third year student of dmc.. my question is how important are our gpa's? like my cgpa after 4 sems is 2.4  and i dont know why but i cannot improve .. also when does our gpa's come handy? 

my other query: some tips for improvement? how to study? what books to study from? how much hrs to study everyday? is there any senior to guide?


----------



## sonyasheikh (Apr 10, 2014)

please reply!!

- - - Updated - - -

does this thing really work? i thought there will be replies quickly


----------

